
Show HN: Build your own ridesharing, gig, on-demand apps Firebase and HyperTrack - tulushev
https://github.com/hypertrack/ridesharing-android
======
tulushev
Here is the source code for driver and rider side apps on iOS and Android
focused on live location tracking of pickup and drop. May be reused by
developers building ridesharing, gig economy or on-demand (à la Uber-for-X)
apps. Rider initiates request, routes to driver via Firebase backend, driver
accepts, and then pickup and drop get tracked in realtime via web URL or in-
app. The order management back-end is on you. Disclaimer: though apps are open
source, location tracking is powered by HyperTrack SDK/APIs, which you need to
pay for after 14-day free trial.

------
akishinevsky
How quickly do I get to see my driver's most recent location to show up in my
rider's app? Is it as good as Uber's or faster?

~~~
agraebe
The driver locations show up just as fast. Every location is processed and
improved on the platform to improve accuracy and reliability

------
prateeks
Pretty cool! Any plans for some aggregate product metrics like rides completed
per day etc

~~~
agraebe
The app uses HyperTrack, which has a dashboard for aggregate trip metrics and
individual trip summaries

------
thesanerguy
Any live production app that was able to use this code base and build their
own app finally? Wondering how easy it is for someone to take this production.

~~~
agraebe
This is a new repo. Various users from early startups to large public
companies have in-production apps built with HyperTrack. That said, users can
use this open source app with their own live location platform and take it to
production outside of HyperTrack.

------
kishanht
Is there a demo I can use without building the source code?

~~~
agraebe
We don't have the sample apps on the App/Live stores right now. It's very easy
to spin up your own app, though. Will explore if we can provide the apps
through stores so you can try them quickly without building the sources
yourself

------
ilaksh
What's the advantage of using HyperTrack over directly calling Google Map APIs
with your own account?

~~~
tulushev
To build ridesharing apps, you must get driver locations from Android/iOS, and
use Google Maps API to get routes/ETA/map experience. All the device-to-cloud
glue in between is on you. HyperTrack does that.

------
aussieguy1234
Uber needs some competition, hopefully this will lead to a better deal for
drivers and riders

~~~
kdeorah
Bike-pooling and carpooling are taking off quite a bit in Asia (at the expense
of Uber). Scooters and bikes are doing well in US and EU. There are more apps
to be built for sure... It's the beginning, not the end.

------
deniszpua
Is it vanilla rider-driver matcher or has some cherries like routes, timing
etc?

~~~
tulushev
In this sample driver can choose the rider. Routes and ETAs are handled by
Firebase Cloud Functions that call HyperTrack APIs.

~~~
kdeorah
How do you calculate ETAs? Do you use Google Maps?

~~~
agraebe
We use a combination of OSRM & Google Maps for routes and ETA

------
theyoungwolf
does this scale?

~~~
agraebe
It does! We built the whole platform using serverless on AWS. We wrote about
it here: [https://hypertrack.com/blog/2019/07/11/how-we-built-a-
server...](https://hypertrack.com/blog/2019/07/11/how-we-built-a-serverless-
architecture-with-aws/). It's been validated by many customers and scales up
and down easily.

